# 50's Monark Super Deluxe with train light



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 7, 2019)

Looking for 50's model please message me with any help, greatly appreciated.  Ive missed out on so many deals here!!


----------



## jmastuff (Jul 10, 2019)

have a restored super deluxe,new chrome,very nice, 2000. if interested


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 10, 2019)

yes, interested...pic please....and thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Patience is the key here. The Monark Super Deluxe/Firestone Super Cruisers are some of the most common full deluxe postwar bikes out there. Many nice originals exist for not a lot of money. V/r Shawn


----------



## jmastuff (Jul 14, 2019)

GeorgeK54 said:


> yes, interested...pic please....and thank you.


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 15, 2019)

that's really, really nice, my budget is in the 800-1400 range, thanks . Love that bike!!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's one on Charlotte NC Craigslist
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/d/cornelius-1951-monark-super-deluxe/6924281412.html


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

omg, I sent an email just now...Im praying its real...thank you so much


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 18, 2019)

GeorgeK54 said:


> omg, I sent an email just now...Im praying its real...thank you so much



The one in Charlotte NC on craigslist is my friend Bernie's bike.  Nice bike!!!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

can you put in a good word for me, please. I said I would pay him a little extra if he would save until the weekend. Ill drive down then. thanks


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> The one in Charlotte NC on craigslist is my friend Bernie's bike.  Nice bike!!!



 you know Ive always wanted one after seeing yours...love them!!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Here's one on Charlotte NC Craigslist
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/d/cornelius-1951-monark-super-deluxe/6924281412.html
> 
> View attachment 1032194





TheFizzer said:


> The one in Charlotte NC on craigslist is my friend Bernie's bike.  Nice bike!!!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mark!! Im buying it!!...soooo thrilled!!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Jul 18, 2019)

bought a Color Flo and a Monark in the same week !!!! happy birthday to me!!!


----------

